# Long time dream coming true



## Missy (Mar 12, 2012)

I am so excited. I am picking up my Bloodhound puppy next week. I have been a EMT for years and have assisted in off time in search and rescue. I have wanted a search dog for years and I am so excited to finally get my dream search dog. We do not have any search dogs in our area and have to call for dogs when needed and some travel some distance to help. Now in a couple years hopefully we will have a fully trained search dog. Back in December an elderly man went missing and was found dead several days later. If we could have had a dog out there maybe the outcome would have been a happy one. We are trying to come up with a name and thinking about ElliMae but would love some good southern name suggestions.


----------



## ascott (Mar 12, 2012)

Happens to be one of my favorite breed of dog.

How about Percy, very old southern name 

Ooops ...just realized the name example you gave means you are likely getting a female....

Marla for female ....?


----------



## wellington (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful. I love their howl/bark. They are one of my faves. I love any dog with wrinkles and extra skin. I used to breed and show Shar-Pei . I love the name, I think you should keep it. Otherwise I like Southern Bell, Bell for short, or Petunia. 
CONGRATS.


----------



## batchick (Mar 12, 2012)

Bayyard is the name of the bloodhound in Alice in Wonderland. I'm not from the US so don't know if that sounds Southern enough, but it is a bit like Bayou...


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 12, 2012)

Thats very cool. When she is ready, I hope she does a great job...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 12, 2012)

Congrats on the dog, looks sooo cute!! Hope she is everything and more than you dreamed of


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 12, 2012)

You certainly have your work cut out for you. I tried tracking once with a Springer. All I can say is it is interesting. I am glad your working on your dreams.


----------



## Kerryann (Mar 13, 2012)

She is so cute  I love puppies.


----------



## Angi (Mar 13, 2012)

That is so cool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I have already booked her puppy training classes. I can't wait to get her this weekend. I will keep you posted on her training


----------



## nicoleandrocky (Mar 13, 2012)

Missy said:


> Thanks everyone. I have already booked her puppy training classes. I can't wait to get her this weekend. I will keep you posted on her training


----------

